# Dowsing, witching.



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Who does it? What’s your success rate?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Who does it? What’s your success rate?


One of our guys swears his father could dowse and find a good spot to dig a well when they'd already tried a couple other spots.

I have also met a well driller who said for a given property that's only a couple acres you're just as likely to hit water in one corner as the other.

I tend to agree with the well driller.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Located a septic tank today for a friend with wires today. For a well, maple works best.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I find it’s a 50-50 success rate for me. I’ve seen a guy at the cemetery use a pine bush to locate graves while digging in to repair a waterline.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Haven’t heard of using pine before.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

OpenSights said:


> Haven’t heard of using pine before.


Willow crotch maybe, mostly it was something that grew close to water. OH, my grandfather used 2 brass rods.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ken53 said:


> Willow crotch maybe, mostly it was something that grew close to water. OH, my grandfather used 2 brass rods.


I forgot about willow!
I’m currently using two rods made from a cloths hanger and accurate within a foot or two.

Has anyone every looked into the science? Why/how it works? Pulling out the camera and locator certainly is more justifiable to charge the customer, but witching seems to be just as accurate in locating.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

OpenSights said:


> I forgot about willow!
> I’m currently using two rods made from a cloths hanger and accurate within a foot or two.
> 
> Has anyone every looked into the science? Why/how it works? Pulling out the camera and locator certainly is more justifiable to charge the customer, but witching seems to be just as accurate in locating.


I remember reading something about electrical fields that are modified by the waterflow. It was a while ago and i'm getting old.😁😁


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ken53 said:


> It was a while ago and i'm getting old.😁😁


Aren’t we all!


----------

